# HOMEMADE CHAINSAW TOOLS



## pantelis (Dec 4, 2014)

I just want to help the members and i make theese tools with simple tools that everyone have in his house, i have some others that is in product, more pictures when are ready.
your coments will be helpfull for me


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 4, 2014)

I have always wondered why someone does not reverse engineer such tools and begin selling them. Many of us here have interesting industry connections so it would not be that hard.


----------



## pantelis (Dec 4, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> I have always wondered why someone does not reverse engineer such tools and begin selling them. Many of us here have interesting industry connections so it would not be that hard.


The tools i made with some simple tools that i have ( grinder, files, ) i dont have special tools , but if someone is interesting i can make them, and some others with very low price


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 4, 2014)

Im making block off plates to run vaccum and pressure checks with the mityvac.


----------



## pantelis (Dec 4, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> Im making block off plates to run vaccum and pressure checks with the mityvac.View attachment 384128


I do the same , not need to buy the originals, cost a tone of money


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 4, 2014)

pantelis said:


> I do the same , not need to buy the originals, cost a tone of money


Yeap.going to try some silicone splicing tape to use as a seal.both aluminum and silicone tape were expensive but I have enough material to cover just about every saw made.


----------



## pantelis (Dec 4, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> Yeap.going to try some silicone splicing tape to use as a seal.both aluminum and silicone tape were expensive but I have enough material to cover just about every saw made.


i use ruber ,


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeah I was too but saw this and figured if I didnt use it I could use it for emergency water leaks.lol


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 4, 2014)

I think it's great to make these tools. I have access to lexan and carbon fibre so I see what I can do with those. The carbon fibre chain bar experiment is on hold due to other obligations but it looks like fun. We have a guy on here using a 3d printer to make tools, another bloke has a milling machine etc.. great bunch of talent on here.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 4, 2014)

pantelis said:


> i use ruber ,


I do too with grease .


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 4, 2014)

pantelis said:


> I just want to help the members and i make theese tools with simple tools that everyone have in his house, i have some others that is in product, more pictures when are ready.
> your coments will be helpfull for me


Nice work there.


----------



## pantelis (Dec 4, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Nice work there.


i just test my new CNC AND ROBOTICS,


----------



## Honda_man (Dec 4, 2014)

pantelis said:


> I just want to help the members and i make theese tools with simple tools that everyone have in his house, i have some others that is in product, more pictures when are ready.
> your coments will be helpfull for me



I like what I see. How did you make the seal puller? Or am I incorrect in believing you made that?


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 4, 2014)

pantelis said:


> i just test my new CNC AND ROBOTICS,


How is it working good?


----------



## pantelis (Dec 4, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> How is it working good?


No i change it,for something over a million euros


----------



## pantelis (Dec 4, 2014)

Honda_man said:


> I like what I see. How did you make the seal puller? Or am I incorrect in believing you made that?


You need angle grinder, drilling pistol ( a cheap one ) some files , and a cheap welding machine


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 4, 2014)

pantelis said:


> i use a rubber when I bend jughead over a log ,


fixed,,, sorry,,, couldn't resist


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 4, 2014)

Dang, I was ready to post a Pic of a very usable tool I made to help fix Stihl chain brakes. After Tree Freak's ridiculous post, I guess that's not required. This thread suddenly became a joke. Are you guys serious? Please stop this nonsense. Got it?


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 4, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> Dang, I was ready to post a Pic of a very usable tool I made to help fix Stihl chain brakes. After Tree Freak's ridiculous post, I guess that's not required. This thread suddenly became a joke. Are you guys serious? Please stop this nonsense. Got it?




WD please do post it. Many of us are here to learn.


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 4, 2014)

Ouch sasquatch must been tranquilized.lol


----------



## pantelis (Dec 4, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> Dang, I was ready to post a Pic of a very usable tool I made to help fix Stihl chain brakes. After Tree Freak's ridiculous post, I guess that's not required. This thread suddenly became a joke. Are you guys serious? Please stop this nonsense. Got it?


difernt peoples different minds, just post the tool , someone like ,someone no, this is life


----------



## NewToStihl (Dec 4, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> Dang, I was ready to post a Pic of a very usable tool I made to help fix Stihl chain brakes. After Tree Freak's ridiculous post, I guess that's not required. This thread suddenly became a joke. Are you guys serious? Please stop this nonsense. Got it?



I agree, its a real shame for that to be someone's only contribution to a thread. There are plenty of 'off-topic' threads to play in....

Its a simple little tool, but I have something handy for spline screws on carbs. I'll try to get a pic of it tomorrow.


----------



## boxygen (Dec 4, 2014)

Brush ape strikes again?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 4, 2014)

OK. Here is the tool I made for helping to refasten the strong chain brake spring that is used on almost all chainsaws that Stihl sells today and upwards of 20 years ago or more. Doing it with a screwdriver is almost impossible, although I managed to do it after severe frustration using two screwdrivers at once. Stihl offered a Pic of one in a couple of service manuals and perhaps even sold it at a few shops. My dealer, however, never had one in stock, so I decided to make an equivalent. This one works:





Another view:





I made the steel blade using a 5/16" ordinary bolt about 3" long. I cut off the head with a hacksaw and then milled a flat about 3/8" long, a little over halfway though. I milled a fillet inside the flat with a 1/4" dia. grinder stone to produce a cup shape on the inside where the flat was. That fillet eventually mates with the stud in the case that secures the strong spring.

Next I embedded the threads of the bolt inside a hardwood oak handle with a pre-drilled hole. Being a woodworker, it was easy for me to turn the handle on a small lathe. The threads on the bolt sink into a 9/32" blind hole that I drilled with a hand drill slightly over an inch deep, holding the handle horizontally and tight with a vise as I drilled. That handle will hold the machined blade forever and give you the leverage that you need.

Now I can use this tool very easily to set and once again attach the strong spring that controls the chain brake. That's a piece of cake with this tool but an absolute bear cat without it. The strong spring slips over the round shaft of the blade and slides down on the back side. You then remove the blade of this tool and the spring snaps into place onto the stud. A dab of grease or bar oil on the back side of the blade allows the end of the spring to slide down and off a bit easier.

Cheers!


----------



## NewToStihl (Dec 4, 2014)

That's a mighty handy tool! I have a Stihl one that I got used in a box of tools from a small engine shop that closed up and It's priceless.


----------



## pantelis (Dec 4, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> OK. Here is the tool I made for helping to refasten the strong chain brake spring that is used on almost all chainsaws that Stihl sells today and upwards of 20 years ago or more. Doing it with a screwdriver is almost impossible, although I managed to do it after severe frustration using two screwdrivers at once. Stihl offered a Pic of one in a couple of service manuals and perhaps even sold it at a few shops. My dealer, however, never had one in stock, so I decided to make an equivalent. This one works:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice and clever


----------



## old-cat (Dec 4, 2014)

I also made a tool similar but I used a philips screw driver and ground it to a shape that works VERY well!
Then I made a very similar tool to put the tiny spring on after the brake handle is put in place. Contrary to the STIHL way, I know but SO MUCH easier!


----------



## cedarshark (Dec 4, 2014)

I would garuntee that a "how to" thread on making that seal puller would help a ton of folks. I really got tired of the screwdrivers and drywall screws and bought a Stihl puller. Blood pressure went down 30 points.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 4, 2014)

Nice. 

Philbert


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 4, 2014)

I had a need for a case splitter so I decided to make one. Got together with Glock37 and heres what we came up with. Have about a dozen getting fabbed up right now. I used it on my 044 project and it worked awesome. Found the plans here that someone posted.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 4, 2014)

Test run on an 032!


----------



## Milkman31 (Dec 4, 2014)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/stihl-flywheel-puller.249759/ i like to make my own tools. But some may give you a hard time over it.sometimes it's not about the money. I would love to make that case splitter.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 5, 2014)

The tool yall are making for the chain brake spring is found on the end of a pliers type tool for drum brakes on cars/trucks.
I do like the smaller tool made just for saws. Being handmade does make it special.


----------



## cedarshark (Dec 5, 2014)

That case splitter is nice ! How much will they go for when completed, assuming you will sell them ?


----------



## old-cat (Dec 5, 2014)

Here's a tool I made to hold the flywheel to torque the nut on 046 and 066 STIHL
Put the socket on the nut then the tool on the f/w then an extension through the hole.


----------



## pantelis (Dec 5, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Test run on an 032!


Perfect job my friend.


----------



## pantelis (Dec 5, 2014)

old-cat said:


> View attachment 384392
> 
> 
> Here's a tool I made to hold the flywheel to torque the nut on 046 and 066 STIHL
> Put the socket on the nut then the tool on the f/w then an extension through the hole.


good job , also can open 362, 441, and all others with the same type flywheel


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 5, 2014)

cedarshark said:


> That case splitter is nice ! How much will they go for when completed, assuming you will sell them ?


We will be offering some for sale and see what interest is there. Pm sent.


----------



## redfin (Dec 5, 2014)

Seal puller and clutch remover for small husky, I made one for Poulans looks just like this one but with two studs.


----------



## Poleman (Dec 5, 2014)

Great job on the case splitter!!!

I would sure be interested in one also!!!!

Redfin, I like your seal puller!!!! Looks like it would work awesome. I made one out a screwdriver but have to use brute force instead of leverage....works but I bet not like yours!!


----------



## half_full (Dec 5, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> I had a need for a case splitter so I decided to make one. Got together with Glock37 and heres what we came up with. Have about a dozen getting fabbed up right now. I used it on my 044 project and it worked awesome. Found the plans here that someone posted.



I made a very crude case splitter. I didn't/don't really have the tools to cut a fancy shape out of the plate easily. It has worked on several saws. But, I'd like to upgrade. Any chance I could get just the plates. I can do the rest myself. If not, I'd be interested in a splitter.
The issue with the one I made is that it really needs to be thinner stock to fit into the case better. And, there really needs to be more of a "C" shape to it. I've ground out more of the stock that goes into the case since this pic. But, I've split a few 359,372, 394,395 cases with this.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 5, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> I had a need for a case splitter so I decided to make one. Got together with Glock37 and heres what we came up with. Have about a dozen getting fabbed up right now. I used it on my 044 project and it worked awesome. Found the plans here that someone posted.




Post the link to the other thread or post the plans. I could even take them through PM. Thanks--this is great!


----------



## Marshy (Dec 5, 2014)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Post the link to the other thread or post the plans. I could even take them through PM. Thanks--this is great!


 
Ive been trying to find them, closest I cam was someone posting pictures of their home made splitter with a tape measure in the backround... Not exactly ideal... Unfortunately I dont have a welder so Im trying to figure out how Im going to build one.


----------



## pantelis (Dec 5, 2014)

Poleman said:


> Great job on the case splitter!!!
> 
> I would sure be interested in one also!!!!
> 
> Redfin, I like your seal puller!!!! Looks like it would work awesome. I made one out a screwdriver but have to use brute force instead of leverage....works but I bet not like yours!!


two tricks 1) hot a little the crankcase before you pull the seal, 2) meld the the rubber leeps of the seal with a soldering iron or something hot, then everything going better,


----------



## pantelis (Dec 5, 2014)

Marshy said:


> Ive been trying to find them, closest I cam was someone posting pictures of their home made splitter with a tape measure in the backround... Not exactly ideal... Unfortunately I dont have a welder so Im trying to figure out how Im going to build one.


if someone want, i can sent the stamps of the original in his adress with post. FREE


----------



## JC360 (Dec 5, 2014)

Could you make a splitter with a large C-clamp? Removing the pad from the end of the screw?


----------



## pantelis (Dec 5, 2014)

JC360 said:


> Could you make a splitter with a large C-clamp? Removing the pad from the end of the screw?


Yes you can make something like this.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 5, 2014)

pantelis said:


> if someone want, i can sent the stamps of the original in his adress with post. FREE


 PM Sent.


----------



## cedarshark (Dec 5, 2014)

old-cat said:


> View attachment 384392
> 
> 
> Here's a tool I made to hold the flywheel to torque the nut on 046 and 066 STIHL
> Put the socket on the nut then the tool on the f/w then an extension through the hole.



OldCat...this eliminates the need for the piston stop, correct ?? great idea ! This thread is full of neat stuff.


----------



## pantelis (Dec 5, 2014)

cedarshark said:


> OldCat...this eliminates the need for the piston stop, correct ?? great idea ! This thread is full of neat stuff.


No this is for pull the flywheel from the crank , for open the the nut you need another tool , that i post it tomorow, or a piston stop.


----------



## old-cat (Dec 5, 2014)

cedarshark said:


> OldCat...this eliminates the need for the piston stop, correct ?? great idea ! This thread is full of neat stuff.


The only time I ever use a piston stop is to get TDC on my degree wheel. Then I use the big end of a plastic quick tie.


----------



## old-cat (Dec 5, 2014)

pantelis said:


> No this is for pull the flywheel from the crank , for open the the nut you need another tool , that i post it tomorow, or a piston stop.


A 3/8" impact wrench is my tool of choice for removing flywheels and clutches. I use a torque wrench to tighten the f/w on.


----------



## Jetterbug (Dec 5, 2014)

Wow such great ideas on here!


----------



## pantelis (Dec 5, 2014)

old-cat said:


> A 3/8" impact wrench is my tool of choice for removing flywheels and clutches. I use a torque wrench to tighten the f/w on.


correct, if use impact wrench no need piston stop


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 5, 2014)

pantelis said:


> correct, if use impact wrench no need piston stop



Well, I don't think an impact wrench is (1) a homemade tool and (2) be sure it's spinning the right direction. Please correct me if wrong in either case.


----------



## old-cat (Dec 5, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> Well, I don't think an impact wrench is (1) a homemade tool and (2) be sure it's spinning the right direction. Please correct me if wrong in either case.


Hammer striking combination wrench = impact wrench. NO????


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 5, 2014)

old-cat said:


> Hammer striking combination wrench = impact wrench. NO????


I guess so. Google does not agree. Modern technology is destroying both of us.


----------



## pantelis (Dec 5, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> I guess so. Google does not agree. Modern technology is destroying both of us.


the factory use impact tools , you think that they are wrong?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 6, 2014)

pantelis said:


> the factory use impact tools , you think that they are wrong?


No, but Old-Cat and I were not on the same page when he said impact wrench. I was thinking of the Pic above and he was thinking of a hand tool combination. Now I know what he was thinking about and he knows what I was thinking of. Simple as that. Frankly, I've never used an electric impact wrench like the Dewey shown here to remove a flywheel, but I'm sure others may have. If so, I trust when removing that they adjusted the impact wrench to loosen it. These puppies can deliver tremendous torque, and I believe Stihl wants that flywheel nut tightened to about 30 Nm.


----------



## old-cat (Dec 6, 2014)

Actually, I use a pneumatic 3/8" with the pressure down to about 60 psi


----------



## Philbert (Dec 6, 2014)

Someone asked for dimensions on the Husqvarna case splitter. There is some related info in these threads:

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...-for-the-husqvarna-case-splitter-tool.178110/

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/husqvarna-crankcase-splitting-tool-video.237806/

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/husqvarna-case-splitter.210281/ (alternate style)

Philbert


----------



## pantelis (Dec 6, 2014)

I tell if someone want the stamps- templates of the original husqvarna splitter , i can sent them to his home with the post for FREE.
and because some members here maybe can not understand what i sent , i explain
the templates are pre- cut, so put them on a piece of metal, take a pencill and just transfer the shape. so simple


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 6, 2014)

pantelis said:


> I tell if someone want the stamps- templates of the original husqvarna splitter , i can sent them to his home with the post for FREE.
> and because some members here maybe can not understand what i sent , i explain
> the templates are pre- cut, so put them on a piece of metal, take a pencill and just transfer the shape. so simple



στέλνετε σε μένα και εγώ θα τους έχει κοπεί με laser


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 6, 2014)

Perhaps we could simply get back to tools made at home in the shop that help fix chain saws--tools not available at the hardware stores and others. These tools are usually designed for a specific purpose, and thus they cannot be sold to the general population at a profit.


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 6, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> Perhaps we could simply get back to tools made at home in the shop that help fix chain saws--tools not available at the hardware stores and others. These tools are usually designed for a specific purpose, and thus they cannot be sold to the general population at a profit.


Perhaps you could just sit back and let the idea flow. Many times seeing the store bought tool gives people ideas. The case splitters is a prime example. I for one welcome all the ideas.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 6, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> Perhaps you could just sit back and let the idea flow. Many times seeing the store bought tool gives people ideas. The case splitters is a prime example. I for one welcome all the ideas.


And, that is what you did in post #63? Fabulous Greek. I need to buy one of those lasers. OK, I'll let generation X take over with Tap-a-Talk. Maybe next year something will materialize here. I also welcome all ideas when it comes to home-made tools. I've made a bunch of them.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 6, 2014)

Some guys could cut the templates out with a jig saw and files, then take the pieces to a welder (or a friend that welds) to have the case splitter assembled for a few dollars. I don't weld, so I have done this a few times (e.g., Post #68 in this thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/tree-machine-filing-clamps.240030/page-4)

Or they could use the template to make their own version, by welding the 'fork' (inside part) to a C-clamp, as suggested earlier, once they know the dimensions. Could save some trial and error (especially the 'error' part).

Philbert


----------



## redfin (Dec 6, 2014)

Back on track fellas. This is my ugly case splitter and the poulan clutch tool I mentioned earlier.


----------



## pantelis (Dec 6, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> στέλνετε σε μένα και εγώ θα τους έχει κοπεί με laser



Ε τωρα που να τα στειλω? ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑ , ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ , ΚΑΝΑΔΑ ? κατσε σε ενα μερος ρε φιλε , ενταξει στειλε διευθυνση και στελνω


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 6, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> And, that is what you did in post #63? Fabulous Greek. I need to buy one of those lasers. OK, I'll let generation X take over with Tap-a-Talk. Maybe next year something will materialize here. I also welcome all ideas when it comes to home-made tools. I've made a bunch of them.




Post them up. Your translation is a tad off. The idea was that if I could get the templates I could laser cut the pieces. Also since the laser cutter would need to be programmed I could send people the files so they could save the programming fees. I also said that your breath was like a donkeys but yeah whatever


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 6, 2014)

Redfin I wonder if one of those square parking tools could be used as a clutch tool?


----------



## president (Dec 6, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> I think it's great to make these tools. I have access to lexan and carbon fibre so I see what I can do with those. The carbon fibre chain bar experiment is on hold due to other obligations but it looks like fun. We have a guy on here using a 3d printer to make tools, another bloke has a milling machine etc.. great bunch of talent on here.


sounds like you have access to a mothballed fighterjet


----------



## pantelis (Dec 6, 2014)

redfin said:


> Back on track fellas. This is my ugly case splitter and the poulan clutch tool I mentioned earlier.
> View attachment 384710
> View attachment 384712


No its not ungly , they make the job , thats matter


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 6, 2014)

president said:


> sounds like you have access to a mothballed fighterjet




Shhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's an Avro Arrow


----------



## pantelis (Dec 6, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> Redfin I wonder if one of those square parking tools could be used as a clutch tool?


maybe the dimensions of the pins are wide , but you give me a good idea, a tool like this for the most husky models clutches, the stihl only socket 19 mm


----------



## Honda_man (Dec 6, 2014)

I know this is not a homemade tool, but I bought one of these and have used it a number of times on different makes and models to remove the clutch. I love it when I can buy something and repurpose it for a need I have rather than purchasing an expensive tool. I am all for making tools but if I don't have to reinvent the wheel, or at least redesign it for me needs, it saves me time. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/adjustable-pin-wrench-36554.html


----------



## president (Dec 6, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> Shhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's an Avro Arrow


only a fellow canuck would understand right? but its the carbon fibre , and lexan ,not the asbestos,and aluminum
we are so abundant in


----------



## pantelis (Dec 6, 2014)

Honda_man said:


> I know this is not a homemade tool, but I bought one of these and have used it a number of times on different makes and models to remove the clutch. I love it when I can buy something and repurpose it for a need I have rather than purchasing an expensive tool. I am all for making tools but if I don't have to reinvent the wheel, or at least redesign it for me needs, it saves me time.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/adjustable-pin-wrench-36554.html


Look for sure all of us have a 10 or 15 for buying a clutch tool most of us have expensives oem tools, but most of us are happy just becuse of making our selfs somethink, in this case is a tools , even if its not so good and shine like the factory tool, and i think that everyone have a little time for making something that give him the plessure of '' i made my self " .


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 6, 2014)

Honda_man said:


> I know this is not a homemade tool, but I bought one of these and have used it a number of times on different makes and models to remove the clutch. I love it when I can buy something and repurpose it for a need I have rather than purchasing an expensive tool. I am all for making tools but if I don't have to reinvent the wheel, or at least redesign it for me needs, it saves me time.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/adjustable-pin-wrench-36554.html




I do like that! Very interesting! I will be in Troy Mi this month so I need to look them up!


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 6, 2014)

president said:


> only a fellow canuck would understand right? but its the carbon fibre , and lexan ,not the asbestos,and aluminum
> we are so abundant in


World leader in CF technology buddy!


----------



## Honda_man (Dec 6, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> Redfin I wonder if one of those square parking tools could be used as a clutch tool?


I bet this could be modified to work on some.


----------



## Honda_man (Dec 6, 2014)

redfin said:


> Back on track fellas. This is my ugly case splitter and the poulan clutch tool I mentioned earlier.
> View attachment 384710
> View attachment 384712


_I like this. With a welder it makes it a lot easier to make your own. Using inexpensive sockets is a great way to make these._


----------



## arrow13 (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice ideas everyone. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 8, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Someone asked for dimensions on the Husqvarna case splitter. There is some related info in these threads:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...-for-the-husqvarna-case-splitter-tool.178110/
> 
> ...




It looked like some of the pics were missing from the last AS site crash. These threads are helpful but it looked like
the PDF for the template was missing from my view. I'd like to have the pdf of the jaw-side outline. The rest will 
be no problem. Thanks for posting!


----------



## half_full (Dec 8, 2014)

Honda_man said:


> I know this is not a homemade tool, but I bought one of these and have used it a number of times on different makes and models to remove the clutch. I love it when I can buy something and repurpose it for a need I have rather than purchasing an expensive tool. I am all for making tools but if I don't have to reinvent the wheel, or at least redesign it for me needs, it saves me time.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/adjustable-pin-wrench-36554.html


I'm pretty sure it was here on AS that I read of someone that drilled the side of the jaws of a crescent wrench to something very similar to this


----------



## redfin (Dec 8, 2014)

Honda_man said:


> _I like this. With a welder it makes it a lot easier to make your own. Using inexpensive sockets is a great way to make these._



Two tools in my shop couldn't do without are my welders and drill press.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 8, 2014)

This thread could be expanded and enhanced to include "Home Made Parts" in addition to tools. I have made many parts in the shop in an effort to improve the chain saw's design and operation and also to replace parts that are no longer available. Some are very subtle and easy to make. Others are not. Just thought I'd make that suggestion. Then there are components and jigs that fall somewhere between parts and tools. For example, I've made three of these saw chain spools that hold about 200' of bulk chain apiece. I find them to be an improvement over the OEM's cardboard:




Another view:




Made mostly of hardwood, the round sides of the spool are just 1/4" pressed wood or masonite, screwed to the ends. The axle is 3/4" conduit, pinned to the spool's 3" thick octagonal wood center with a couple of screws. This might be a bit fancy for you, but it could be simplified and work just as well. I can probably get three or perhaps even four layers layers of chain on this spool.


----------



## pantelis (Dec 9, 2014)

And some others homemade but and oem just for taking ideas.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 11, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Someone asked for dimensions on the Husqvarna case splitter. There is some related info in these threads:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...-for-the-husqvarna-case-splitter-tool.178110/
> 
> ...


Could someone PM me with the PDF that has the layout for the splitter sides. This will be very easy to fab. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 11, 2014)

This looks interesting. Much like the Stihl seal puller. I wish I learned how to weld. Dammed quantum physics !!!!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 11, 2014)

I cant understand what it is he's saying the hooks are made of. some kind of spring steel; but what kind?


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 11, 2014)

That boy needs to build a heater for his shop.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 11, 2014)

I wouldn`t want to be paying this guy $90. an hour to be fooling around with that rinky dink puller.


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 11, 2014)

jerrycmorrow said:


> I cant understand what it is he's saying the hooks are made of. some kind of spring steel; but what kind?



recoil steel AKA spring steel if I recall right. Something that will be thin and strong.


----------



## tntblaster14 (Dec 12, 2014)

PA Dan, do you still have some of those splitters available?


----------



## pantelis (Dec 12, 2014)

jerrycmorrow said:


> I cant understand what it is he's saying the hooks are made of. some kind of spring steel; but what kind?


no need a spring steel for the seal puller


----------



## pantelis (Dec 12, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> recoil steel AKA spring steel if I recall right. Something that will be thin and strong.








The oem , no spring steel as you can see


----------



## Jon1270 (Dec 12, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> OK. Here is the tool I made for helping to refasten the strong chain brake spring that is used on almost all chainsaws that Stihl sells today and upwards of 20 years ago or more. Doing it with a screwdriver is almost impossible, although I managed to do it after severe frustration using two screwdrivers at once. Stihl offered a Pic of one in a couple of service manuals and perhaps even sold it at a few shops. My dealer, however, never had one in stock, so I decided to make an equivalent. This one works:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy cow, I have one of those that I got in a box of random chainsaw tools, and I didn't even know what it was for.


----------



## Honda_man (Dec 18, 2014)

pantelis said:


> And some others homemade but and oem just for taking ideas.


 Only a few pics show.


----------



## pantelis (Dec 18, 2014)

Honda_man said:


> Only a few pics show.


What else you want to see?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 18, 2014)

Jon1270 said:


> Holy cow, I have one of those that I got in a box of random chainsaw tools, and I didn't even know what it was for.


Believe me, it works, I've repaired a dozen or so saws with it. Attaching that strong spring is a nightmare without it. I once used a cable and pulled it on, but that will not work on many saws because the case blocks the cable. One of my buddies made his by milling a 6" length of small angle iron. But, he likes mine better.


----------



## half_full (Dec 19, 2014)

old credit cards work good to clean the bar groove. Snip off one end so the corners aren't rounded, and you lose a few of those private numbers...
Works well to scrape the bar clean too.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 19, 2014)

I am a big believer in old reciprocating saw blades for cleaning the bar groove. The little tang works on the mounting holes too.

Philbert


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 19, 2014)

I use theses from my old PC I flatten out the end and they work perfectly. So good in fact that often when someone picks up their saw they ask to buy one!


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 20, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> I use theses from my old PC I flatten out the end and they work perfectly. So good in fact that often when someone picks up their saw they ask to buy one!



Shall I start selling them? 4.95 plus shipping?

To me it works just as well as the proper one.


----------



## Honda_man (Dec 20, 2014)

pantelis said:


> What else you want to see?


I just wanted to see the rest of the pics. lol 

I like ideas.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 20, 2014)

Rockjock said:


> Shall I start selling them? 4.95 plus shipping?
> 
> To me it works just as well as the proper one.


I think I will make one like the one above and add a hardwood handle to help hold it. I might make a half dozen or so.


----------



## hotshot (Dec 21, 2014)

half_full said:


> I'm pretty sure it was here on AS that I read of someone that drilled the side of the jaws of a crescent wrench to something very similar to this


Universal 12" spanner wrench.

That was me, but the gremlins got the old pictures. It took two drill bits to drill those holes as the metal is harder than you'd think.

Used for all saws, but marked it "Poulan" so Dad could remember what tool is used to pull his clutch off.

Initially had put roll pins in it, but then inserted cut off drill bits inside them after a tough clutch removal tried to bend them. An impact gun & the correct factory socket/spanner tool is still the best way, provided you're in the shop.


----------



## pantelis (Dec 21, 2014)

hotshot said:


> Universal 12" spanner wrench.
> 
> That was me, but the gremlins got the old pictures. It took two drill bits to drill those holes as the metal is harder than you'd think.
> 
> ...


very smart, congratulations


----------



## gulity1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Here is my case splitter its a copy of the husky style I found a picture of it on Evilbay. I emailed to myself at work Printed it out and started playing with it on the photo copier getting to auctal size. I took a guess that the square relief area is an inch and kept blowing it up until I got to the proper size. Once I got there I cut I tout and traced it onto a .25 plate and torched to size took my grinder to it and viola I then welded it to a piece of 1.25 x .25 sq tube. the left and right are 2 separate pieces, it was easier to get the 1" space that way. Here are some pictures with a scale and square on them for reference, if anyone wants it.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 24, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> I think I will make one like the one above and add a hardwood handle to help hold it. I might make a half dozen or so.


Well, here it is, my modified version of the bar scraper that RockJock posted. I added a 4.5" long hardwood handle after I found some scrap right angle steel stock that was exactly .05" thick. Then I shaped it with a dull hook, tapering back toward the handle:




Each has two hooks at right angles to each other. Both seem to work perfectly:




I used four flathead screws to mount the steel to the handle, countersinking the heads. Then I added a finish by painting the steel with Rustoleum and varnishing the handle. Two are now completed, and my logger buddy gets one of them for Christmas. I'm keeping the other one for myself. I'm now working on another design that only has one hook, but the right angle idea that I stumbled on adds considerable strength.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 24, 2014)

Before I discovered the Sawzall blade 'trick', I modified a painter's tool, re-shaping some of the corner profiles to fit the grooves and oil holes, etc.:



Philbert


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 24, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Before I discovered the Sawzall blade 'trick', I modified a painter's tool, re-shaping some of the corner profiles to fit the grooves and oil holes, etc.:
> View attachment 389221
> 
> 
> Philbert


Looks good, Philbert. I think the important item here is the thickness of the scraper's steel. Most typical paint scrapers, like mine that is now permanently retired from groove cleaning, are far less then .05" thick. Shucks, I may look for a sheet metal gauge that comes in at 0.068" and reserve that groove cleaner for all my big Stihl bars.

Oh, and I should drill a hole near the end of that handle for a short braided nylon leash. I'll do that tonight, prior to a Christmas delivery tomorrow. Thanks for the Pic.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 24, 2014)

I actually had the opposite problem! When I tried the better quality, chrome-plated, Hyde type tools, several were too thick to fit in my 0.050" bars. So I had to bring a clean bar into Menard's and try to find one ('6-in-One Painter's Tool') that fit, and still had a nice handle, etc. For thicker grooves, I hold and pull the tool at a slight angle. Nothing beats compressed air for a final cleaning.

I like your simple, low-profile design.

Philbert


----------

